# Can anyone beat Naruto?



## XTheFirestarterX (May 7, 2013)

The title says it all, with his new chakra mode in the mix, who do you think would be able to beat Naruto at this point?

Restrictions: None
Knowledge: Narutoverse (Anime) as of now 
Battlefield: A field... just a large and vast field
Starting Distance: 100 meters
State of Mind : Naruto and the person of your choice is going for the kill


----------



## Bonly (May 7, 2013)

Rikudō Sennin, Hashirama, and Edo Madara for sure can beat Naruto. 

Orochimaru and Kabuto could win if they managed to successfully summon their strongest edo's to deal with Naruto, which would be Edo Madara and Edo Hashi.

Other then those above, I don't think any ninja can beat Naruto.


----------



## Gibbs (May 7, 2013)

Obito. Naruto still has no way to effectively hit him before Warp GG


----------



## Coldhands (May 7, 2013)

Hashirama, Madara and Obito. Hashirama and Madara both have good counters to Naruto (Mokuton, Preta Path) and also have same level of power. Obito has Kamui, the most haxx jutsu in the manga.

That's pretty much it.



Bonly said:


> Orochimaru and Kabuto could win if they managed to successfully summon their strongest edo's to deal with Naruto, which would be Edo Madara and Edo Hashi..


The problem is just that Kabuto can't control Madara and Orochimaru can't control Hashirama


----------



## XTheFirestarterX (May 7, 2013)

I've noticed that Naruto, in a lot of his fights, uses a combination of his raw power and his intuition/intellect. You just never know how he's going to do in a fight until it's over. Though I have to agree that Obito, Madara and Hashirama would each overpower him.


----------



## ueharakk (May 7, 2013)

Edo Hashirama, Edo Madara (by hype), Datara and the edo tensei users are all on a different level than current Naruto.

Obito with his 6 paths of pain and GM is also has a decent shot at beating him.


----------



## Krippy (May 7, 2013)

EMS Madara, Hashimara, Obito, Current Madara, Kabuto with ET


----------



## Jizznificent (May 7, 2013)

Hashirama and madara for sure.

Obito could also best him.


----------



## Dark Cell (May 7, 2013)

edo nagato, itachi , edo madara , edo hashi.


----------



## Bonly (May 7, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> The problem is just that Kabuto can't control Madara and Orochimaru can't control Hashirama



Orochimaru never put the tags into Hashi like he did before and Kabuto did with his edo's so I see no reason as to why Orochi can't do it again. Also can you show me where it was stated that Kabuto can't control Madara?


----------



## CoockiesAndMilf (May 7, 2013)

Dark Cell said:


> *edo nagato, itachi* , edo madara , edo hashi.



 ‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏


----------



## blk (May 7, 2013)

Madara, Hashirama and Obito beat Naruto rather easily.

Nagato's chances vary depending if he can absorb Bijuudamas with safety, without being heavily damaged/obliterated by the shockwave of them.


----------



## RBL (May 7, 2013)

100% sure = Madara,Hashirama,Obito 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Phoenix Golden Byakugan Neji.










Not sure/50% of chances = Prime nagato with his paths, SM Kabuto (he was only defeated by pure plot/genjutsu), Eight Gated Gai,Prime Itachi with his stupid Sword, Juubi, Sage of the six paths.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 7, 2013)

Hashirama, Madara and Obito. to name a few


----------



## Panther (May 7, 2013)

SM Hashirama > BM Naruto: Mid Difficulty.

Edo madara >= BM Naruto: If Naruto has sealing tags then he wins High Diff, if he doesn't have any sealing tags then Edo Madara wins High Diff.

Obito =< BM Naruto: High Difficulty.


----------



## Trojan (May 7, 2013)

Hashirama, Madara, Nagato, the Sage. 
Obito. that will depends in how Naruto will fight. 
oro and Kabuto WITH edo. 

Hiruzen by hype. but, we will see his power with the other 2 Hokages. (we already say Hashi's)
and kater on Sasuke will be in his level. Unfortunately. 

I think that's it

However, the only 2 who are stronger than him in Raw power are Hashi & Madara.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 7, 2013)

Madara was doing a pretty handy job of trashing him.


----------



## Star★Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Hashirama, Obito, Madara are all 100%'s.


----------



## Doge (May 7, 2013)

Kabuto with full edo tensei access.

Obito with access to jins.

Madara.  

Hashirama.


----------



## Lurko (May 7, 2013)

Oro and kabuto with edos, obito with his paths, madara, hashirama, and rs.


----------



## Lurko (May 7, 2013)

I forgot maybe younger and elder son too.


----------



## Doge (May 7, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I forgot maybe younger and elder son too.



Do we even have names for them yet?


----------



## Joakim3 (May 8, 2013)

Discounting Rikudo & Datara

Hashirama & Edo Madara are givens

Obito takes it with extreme difficulty, as he could outlast BM Naruto if he has his _Pein Rikudo_

SM Kabuto & Orochimaru are through ups depending on how fast they can use their _Edo Tensei_, before Naruto starts nuking them with FRS/Bijudama

Edo Nagato would give him a HELL of a fight as Edofying him puts him deep into Top-Tier territory, but Naruto would take it more often than not regardless


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> Obito takes it with extreme difficulty, as he could outlast BM Naruto if he has his _Pein Rikudo_
> 
> 
> Edo Nagato would give him a HELL of a fight as Edofying him puts him deep into Top-Tier territory, but Naruto would take it more often than not regardless



1- Even with Kabuto's edo I don't see how he can win, Naruto already defeated them
Of course that was with a lot of help, but he's stronger now than how he used to be! 


2- I don't see how Naruto suppose to win against Edo Nagato as well
First of all, he has no sealing jutsu, thus winning is out of the question. 
and Second, Nagato can absorbed all Naruto's jutsus.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 8, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Oro and kabuto with edos, obito with his paths, madara, hashirama, and rs.



This is my list...though the juubi could be added as well. Thing is being affected by plot heavy.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 8, 2013)

No one can stand before the Father of the Tailed Beasts & Lord Kurama at this point.


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 9, 2013)

Sasuke Uchiha
(you will all be bandwagoning and saying this in the chapters to come)


----------

